# Any alternative to the TC LMS 5400 Ultra?



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey all,

i wanted to buy an TC LMS Ultra at PE, but then i read that the quality of the TC has gone bad over the last years.
so im searching for an alternative sub.

Any Ideas what to buy?

Thanks alot

sorry for my bad english 

Best wishes from germany
Stefan


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

How did you come to your conclusion?

What are your goals?


----------



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

LMS Ultra 5400 quality control - TC Forums



what about the PSI Subs? Anybody tested them?


----------



## maKe| (Sep 12, 2009)

Exodus Audio subs.

Way cheaper and awesome drivers. I'm using single 15" Tempest X-2, digs reaalllly deep and sounds awesome. Maelstrom-X 18" or 21" would be closest rival to LMS.

But be aware of the VAS of these drivers. They need huge boxes. Smallest sealed for tempest is about 5cu.ft and ported anywhere between 5-10cu.ft.

XBL^2 motor is nice.


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

any of the new Mach 5 Audio woofers would be nice as well


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

What's your goal? Daily driver or Tone wonder? 

Kelvin


----------



## zaibi1230 (Oct 22, 2011)

thank you to share such a great information, keep it up


----------



## todj (Dec 11, 2008)

TC subs are still some of the best in the business. I had mine reconed since they came back and the sub still sounds just as awesome as it did before. They have some ofthe best overall SQL subs to offer!


----------



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

i bought a custom PSI 18" 
nice, really nice


----------

